# How long before Paxil side effects kick in?



## Itsnotadam (Feb 25, 2012)

So I'm on my second day of paxil, on the first day I got a slight headache, kinda nauseous, and was very drowsy, but today I feel perfectly fine.

Mind you I take it before bed, and its 4pm already. I don't know if the side effects kick in immediately? or if it takes a while? or whatever...

I've heard some people barely even get any side effects, maybe I'm one of the lucky ones...


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

You're probably one of the lucky ones,I had teeth clenching,headaches,dizzyness from the 2nd day,that's all. Now they're all gone,except the sexual one. How much are ya taking ? 20 MG?


----------



## Itsnotadam (Feb 25, 2012)

I guess I am. The only weird thing that has happened was that last night I had a strange case of sleep paralysis... that was creepy.

And I was prescribed 10mg until next month, because of my low body fat or something...


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Itsnotadam said:


> I guess I am. The only weird thing that has happened was that last night I had a strange case of sleep paralysis... that was creepy.
> 
> And I was prescribed 10mg until next month, because of my low body fat or something...


10 MG? That's kind of low.. I'm taking 20,but when I'm taking more I'm feeling really awesome,I can do what the **** I want. Don't overdose tho.. I did it once accidentally and even tho I felt great it might be dangerous.


----------



## KennyRay (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello - I'm new to the forum - 
I've starting taking 5MG Paxil before bedtime and it seems to wake me up at 4AM or 5AM.
Prior to the paxil I would sleep until 6 or 7AM - even if I woke up in the middle of the night I would go back to sleep
I also take 15MG Seroquel, 15 MG Remeron and .125 MG Xanax. My Pdoc says that I'm depressed again - I've been clinically depressed since 1997 and taking some sort of RX since then...HELP!!! I want tot be off all these meds - Pdoc says that if the Paxil doesn't work he wants to RX ECT. I'm almost 60 yo and I'm getting damn tired of the drill - okay for a while and then depressed again:-( Any thoughts? I'm sure that the Paxil at higher doses - 20mg/day will brighten my day but I don't really want to be on another drug - I want to be off all of them AND now I'm just damn tired all day long BUT its only been 4 days with PAXIL at 5MG


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Anywhere from 12-72 hrs, you'll realize it when your significant other is ready and your a no go. She will be surprised, disappointed and probably think that you can't get it up because you are no longer attracted her anymore. Than you have to explain the whole SSRI thing. Which she usually won't buy until you print out about 8-10 different reference papers on the three aspects of sex life paxil (SSRI's) can effect.

Or she will use this great opportunity, as a perfect excuse to dump you. Which, she has been trying to strategically plan for months now. Than there's no need for explanations. Even though you insist on constantly repeating why this has gone so wrong. You'll swear yourself off of psychotropics forever and promise things will get back to normal. She's not going to care or listen to you repeatedly plead your case about some medication that makes it impossible for you to get it up. This means she doesn't have to fantasize about the hot dude she works with and can finally stop faking an orgasm, every time you "want a romantic evening and to just enjoy your time together." In fact this whole SSRI crap seems to ruin a real man but was a perfect godsend. So, you'll end up curled in a fetal position on your futon crying, as she moves everything out and throws the keys on the floor. Right next to your half eaten corn dog.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I took it for 3 and a half weeks until I wanted to have sex. I hate the sexual side effects, so I stopped taking it. Thats the only side effect I encountered though, besides feeling cloudy headed. So I guess I was just lucky? I think it only took me after the first day to notice.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I _think_ that most side effects should be apparent within the first 72 hours. Except for weight gain obviously, as this takes time to notice. And you should also note that many of the side effects go away within the first few weeks. I always have anorgasmia when increasing my paxil dosage(and when i first started) for about a week. This always goes away though after a week tops, i guess once i become adjusted to the dosage


----------



## yellow monkey (Jul 30, 2009)

How long do you need to be on paxil before most people experience the weight gain? I've been living with my sister who, during her highschool years, was basically one big eating disorder, so my ideas concerning weight is pretty messed up, too. Quite frankly, I'd rather die than pick up anymore weight (20-30 pounds is out of the question). 

I was on paxil before but only for 5months - my depression and anxiety have gotten worse, so the psychiatrist will probably put me back on again. I know I should be willing to put up with the side-effects if I want to get better but weight gain is something I really just can't bear. 

I'm just so fed up with life right now. I know in the back of my mind that my life's a crap bugged up game with a dead end. Lifelong paxil? Maybe I need it but 170pounds plus??????? Let's just die now. please/


----------



## yellow monkey (Jul 30, 2009)

**** I wanna die now. I'm so megadepressed and messed up.


----------



## Itsnotadam (Feb 25, 2012)

It doesnt matter anymore anyways... Apparently I developed some allergic reaction to Paxil and they changed me to Prozac... Eh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The weight gain part is progressive - you will notice if you watch yourself over time - weigh yourself.

At this moment, I am 30 pounds heavier than I was before Paxil. I run 24 miles a week.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> The weight gain part is progressive - you will notice if you watch yourself over time - weigh yourself.
> 
> At this moment, I am 30 pounds heavier than I was before Paxil. I run 24 miles a week.


Is it worth the trade off? Have you tried other avenues med. wise?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

metamorphosis said:


> Is it worth the trade off? Have you tried other avenues med. wise?


I was on Celexa at one time, which also caused weight gain (in retrospect) and then Lexapro, which did not do much of anything. 

All three would cause weight gain. I think it is part of the SSRI mantra :lol


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

The mechanism by which SSRIs gradually induce weight gain;



> *Phase 1* By blocking the reuptake of serotonin into the sending cells, Serotonin builds up in the synapses and stimulates multiple receptors on adjacent cells. This happens within 24 hours and goes on for several days.
> This immediate boost in serotonin can help premature ejaculation, decrease carbo craving and can help premenstrual dysphoric disorder. It can also destabilize bipolar disorder. * Phase 2* After one week on Effexor, 10 days on Lexapro, 2 weeks on Celexa, Prozac and Paxil or 3 weeks on Zoloft, the effects of the increase in serotonin begin to modulate activity within adjacent cells and will begin to change receptor activity on the sending cells also. These modulating effects help clinical anxiety and depression.​ * Phase 3 *The least well understood phase of SSRI activity occurs after several weeks. Because most controlled studies of SSRI's only last 6-8 weeks, the information on how they work long-term is limited. However, the proof that changes continue to take place can be explained when used to treat Obsessive Compulsive Disorder, because it usually takes 12 weeks to see positive changes. The down regulation of serotonin activity in the brain presumably causes the change, because when serotonin levels increase a messages goes from the brain to the cells and says "we have enough, you can decrease production".
> 
> This mechanism may explain how SSRI's help anxiety and panic disorder by decreasing serotonin release where there is hypersensitivity to serotonin. A common phenomenon seen in patients on SSRI's has been referred to as "poop out". It is not clear whether this is due to excessive down regulation of serotonin release or if it is due to the fact that serotonin causes a decreased release of dopamine which is the drive and motivation system. Symptoms of "poop out" include feeling "blah", blunting of normal emotions, sexual dysfunction and weight gain that can occur due to decreased serotonin activity and/or decreased dopamine release. Because the weight gain doesn't occur until several weeks or months of being on an SSRI most doctors and patients don't see the cause and effect relationship. In some cases, it may be correctible by decreasing the dose. Unfortunately more often the "blahs" are seen as a return of the depression so the dose is raised, which temporarily helps by raising serotonin but eventually down regulates serotonin even lower. Sometimes lowering the dose or stopping the SSRI causes return of severe anxiety, OCD, or depression. Adding Wellbutrin XL or a stimulant may help. Finding a different medication that is as effective for anxiety and depression that does not cause weight gain is difficult, sometimes impossible.​


http://www.askdrjones.com/medication-best-meds/part-six-medication-and-weight-control/


----------

